# CIS motivation thread



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

NA or FI it doesn't matter, if it's powerful and CIS fuel managed I want to see it
THX http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: CIS motivation thread (the12for12)*

is that with CIS basic?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: CIS motivation thread (the12for12)*

Is that a 20/20 on CIS??!?


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: CIS motivation thread (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII420* »_is that with CIS basic?

Not sure

_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Is that a 20/20 on CIS??!?

The head looks like a 20V but not 100% what the combo is


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: CIS motivation thread (the12for12)*

I have a big FI CIS project coming up in my garage.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: CIS motivation thread (atomicalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atomicalex* »_I have a big FI CIS project coming up in my garage.









Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: CIS motivation thread (Holden McNeil)*

When the block goes on the stand, documentation will start.







Have to get an old block off the stand first.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: CIS motivation thread (atomicalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atomicalex* »_When the block goes on the stand, documentation will start.







Have to get an old block off the stand first.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see it!!
On Topic: My brother's 2.0L 16v w/custom short runner intake, GM throttle body, Euro 16v Injection, 8v fuel lines,'83 Rabbit Ignition Module w/'86 Saab 900 Distributor! The car makes great power!!


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: CIS motivation thread (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
On Topic: My brother's 2.0L 16v w/custom short runner intake, GM throttle body, Euro 16v Injection, 8v fuel lines,'83 Rabbit Ignition Module w/'86 Saab 900 Distributor! The car makes great power!!


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif any additional details or build thread ??


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: CIS motivation thread (the12for12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the12for12* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif any additional details or build thread ??

No build thread for his - he's a mechanic and his boss is an old school hot rod guy. They did some neat tricks to the distributor to allow for a ton of advance adjustment but other then that it's pretty straightforward. We have yet to put it on a dyno but it pulls on my stock MKV GTI (2.0T/6spd) from a stop till around 80 when he starts to run out of gearing.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you have any specific questions or want to see pics of anything in particular let me know as I'll see him this weekend...


_Modified by Holden McNeil at 6:25 PM 10-1-2008_


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: CIS motivation thread (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
No build thread for his - he's a mechanic and his boss is an old school hot rod guy. They did some neat tricks to the distributor to allow for a ton of advance adjustment but other then that it's pretty straightforward. We have yet to put it on a dyno but it pulls on my stock MKV GTI (2.0T/6spd) from a stop till around 80 when he starts to run out of gearing.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you have any specific questions or want to see pics of anything in particular let me know as I'll see him this weekend...
_Modified by Holden McNeil at 6:25 PM 10-1-2008_

Pics of the setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: CIS motivation thread (MKII420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII420* »_
Pics of the setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll get them next time I'm up his way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: CIS motivation thread (the12for12)*

WHAT KINDA INTAKE IS THAT???


_Quote, originally posted by *the12for12* »_NA or FI it doesn't matter, if it's powerful and CIS fuel managed I want to see it
THX http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: CIS motivation thread (kvpracing)*

looks like a 16v upper portion of the intake manifold, then welded together to fit on the 20v head. 
other than that, not sure what throttle body that is, and seems to be the CIS intake boot...
correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## piledriver (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: CIS motivation thread (MKII420)*

RE: Is that CIS-basic?
I have been abusing a CIS-E meter off a VW Fox for several years now, computerless, just has an adjustable current controlling things.
30-35MPG and great drivability. (Think CIS basic with a fixed control pressure, current in this case)
It's in a 914, but the CIS-Motronic meter (from Passat 16V) I just got for $35 to play with is likely going in there, and the -E unit may find it's way into the Cabby, or perhaps into the Squareback... (Already running CIS-Basic)
The CIS-E meter will flow >320cc/min with 120mA control current and full travel, I actually ~run out of fuel pump before that point, using an early Mk1 big pump w/feeder, the current feeder isn't keeping the sump full... 
I'm hoping the CIS-motronic unit is as capable...


_Modified by piledriver at 8:42 PM 10-7-2008_


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

CIS can be a beautiful thing








Been playing with the DPR according to Longitudinal's DIY, its amazing how turning a little screw can give you exactly what you need.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (yeayeayea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yeayeayea* »_CIS can be a beautiful thing








Been playing with the DPR according to Longitudinal's DIY, its amazing how turning a little screw can give you exactly what you need.


you have a link?


----------



## piledriver (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Holden McNeil)*

In the FAQ thread...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3070507
There's far more to be had from the meter than what the factory ECU will ask for...


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (piledriver)*

Here's my setup:
OBD1 ABA block - with a lightly modded OBD2 head.
HKK SRI, TT 268 Cam, HD springs.
Bosal Header, TT cat-back exhaust.
FK short ratio trans, LW flywheel.
2042 Lbs. with driver - Good for 15.2 in the 1/4 mile.
Completely stock '83 GTI CIS system, with Aux air regulator, and cold start system removed. It could really benefit from some fuel and spark tuning.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so do you put this in your sig if you like cis?
Certified Bosch CIS™ Supporter


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (yeayeayea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yeayeayea* »_so do you put this in your sig if you like cis?
Certified Bosch CIS™ Supporter

Yup - Just make it bold


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Holden McNeil)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2970265 
it is CIS, right?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PunchTheFish (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the12for12)*

Good to see one of these threads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dirty 2.0l 16v Turbo Euro CIS Scirocco:
















& 1.7l 8v 4 Speed Turbo CIS Rabbit:
This one was a weekend turbo project (well, finished in 4 days); sucessfully running







This picture was taken on Sunday (sometime back in mid-September) I think; it looks MUCH cleaner now!








*Edit* As of today, here's the Rabbit:
















Let's keep more CIS comming!


_Modified by PunchTheFish at 10:44 PM 11-6-2008_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

^^^ Hell yeah!!!! ^^^


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Sig fixed!! And I refused to go to EFI in my project. I will be standing beside CIS, I even bought the bosch book on fuel injection for the CIS info!


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (Scurvy Bandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scurvy Bandit* »_... I even bought the bosch book on fuel injection for the CIS info!

What's the title of this book? (Or a link)
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettaboy1884* »_
What's the title of this book? (Or a link)
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's the "How to Tune & Modify Bosch Fuel Injection" (ISBN# 0879385707)


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
It's the "How to Tune & Modify Bosch Fuel Injection" (ISBN# 0879385707)

Thats it!! with the pic of a MAF and its blue. I think by Charles Probst.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Scurvy Bandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scurvy Bandit* »_
Thats it!! with the pic of a MAF and its blue. I think by Charles Probst.

I think I have the newer version:


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Scurvy Bandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scurvy Bandit* »_
Thats it!! with the pic of a MAF and its blue. I think by Charles Probst.

Probst's book is How to Understand, Service and Modify Bosch Fuel Injection and Engine Management.
Mine from 2005:
























The green Audi is no longer CIS and no longer FWD. It is in the shop for some mild refitting. 
Here's another creation from the laboratory:


----------



## IRTermite (Nov 6, 2003)

Ooooh, I see something cool starting here...


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*another one*

CIS-E
9000rpm
1.5


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: another one (chois)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chois* »_CIS-E
9000rpm
1.5

*queue manic laughter* oh, thats got to be FUN!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: another one (Southcross)*

Always been a fan of CIS. It gets a bum rap from people who don't know how to set it up and tune it correctly, but when it runs right, it runs RIGHT! Not to mention dead reliable 90% of the time. 
"Basement built" Engine spec was:
-Freshened up ABA bottom end (New bearings / rings)
-Ported and polished solid lifter head
-Port matched intake / exhaust manifolds
-Techtonics long tube downpipe
-Supersprint 50mm cat-back, single muffler
-Swiss-cheese airbox + K&N
-Neuspeed throttle body (intake manifold ported to throttle body)
-Schrick 276 cam
-Techtonics valve springs
-Techtonics cam gear
With some moderate tinkering, it hit 124whp /124 wtq, but had more in it, I'm sure of it. Ended up selling the car before I could finalize the tuning.


----------



## WackyWabbitRacer (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: another one ([email protected])*









Cheers, WWR.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: another one (WackyWabbitRacer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WackyWabbitRacer* »_








Cheers, WWR.
WWR posting Porn again.... 
is that a special intake manifold, or did you modify the casting between the runners to be "hollow"?


----------



## WackyWabbitRacer (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: another one (Southcross)*

Intake is a standard manifold with some modifications. The webbing between the runners was cut out to remove the possibility of additional heat sinks. There is a heat shield between the intake manifold and the header.
Cheers, WWR.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: another one (WackyWabbitRacer)*

some times I swear a "motivation" thread could just be retitled "WWWWR do"


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: another one (WackyWabbitRacer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WackyWabbitRacer* »_Intake is a standard manifold with some modifications. The webbing between the runners was cut out to remove the possibility of additional heat sinks. There is a heat shield between the intake manifold and the header.
Cheers, WWR.

Great idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: another one (Mtl-Marc)*

here's a quick pick of my twin screw Cabby...








Currently the head is off... waiting for the weather to warm up to install the upgraded 42/35 Eurospec head and higher flowing intake manifold...
Due to the higher flowing nature of the head I will probably have to do some more experimentation to keep the Volvo CIS from going lean again... currently flows 420cc/min/injector but that was starting to be a little lean on the top end...


_Modified by Peter Tong at 10:50 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: another one (Peter Tong)*

ooo ooo i'll play!
a complete junkyard turbo car......it ran as you see it [email protected]
81 td tranny.....top speed.....i dont know, the speedo stops at 200kph
















626 ic in front of rad


----------



## rorin8v (Oct 15, 2007)

i miss my 81 coupe


----------



## GTIBus (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (rorin8v)*

PileDriver has helped me over the past year to get my ducks in a row in converting my ACVW to CIS... Far too many projects to finish this one in the near future, but one day...


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

After many hours of replacing bad connectors and rerouting wires I have a new found faith in CIS. Now time to get a wide band and do some tuning with the DPR!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by rcortez13 at 9:45 AM 4-11-2009_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*

great thread


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

this thread just made my night


----------



## stick90 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: CIS motivation thread (rcortez13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rcortez13* »_After many hours of replacing bad connectors and rerouting wires I have a new found faith in CIS. Now time to get a wide band and do some tuning with the DPR!

Whats the DPR?


----------



## germanglinorcal (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (yeayeayea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yeayeayea* »_CIS can be a beautiful thing








Been playing with the DPR according to Longitudinal's DIY, its amazing how turning a little screw can give you exactly what you need.









yes it is


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

What are people using for the braided fuel line? I need to replace mine, and I don't want to get used ones. Other substitute solutions are welcome also.
If anyone has the banjo end ID (on the pump/distributor), as well as the thread size and pitch for the injectors ('89 Fox), that'd be awesome. It might be cheaper for me to go with custom lines than factory ones.


----------



## SHONPRV_67 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (GTIBus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIBus* »_PileDriver has helped me over the past year to get my ducks in a row in converting my ACVW to CIS... Far too many projects to finish this one in the near future, but one day...

Damn.. damn you for mixing in aircooled content, damn.. Now I wanna run a CIS-E setup on my Ghia! I've been drooling all over my keyboard thinking of all the fun stuff I could do to my GTI if I didn't have to smog it.. The Ghia is EXEMPT!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
CIS injected Berg-ness! *commences to drool again*


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (SHONPRV_67)*

I win! There is no emissions in my county! Sorry earth!!








Steve-


----------



## SHONPRV_67 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: another one (WackyWabbitRacer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WackyWabbitRacer* »_Intake is a standard manifold with some modifications. The webbing between the runners was cut out to remove the possibility of additional heat sinks. There is a heat shield between the intake manifold and the header.
Cheers, WWR.

What materials did you use to fab up that heat shield? I'd like to make something similar when I rebuild my head http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Got anymore pics of this?


----------



## deathsled (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (BSD)*


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: another one (Southcross)*

Completed this one a few months back. It's another VW Fox CIS-E turbo.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Might be a silly question, but why didn't you rotate the CIS boot so that you didn't need as much/tight of a bend in the tubo inlet tubing?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (chois)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chois* »_Might be a silly question, but why didn't you rotate the CIS boot so that you didn't need as much/tight of a bend in the tubo inlet tubing?

It's not silly. You just weren't there to see what other positions looked like. Rotating the boot toward the IM essentially results in touching the IM with the boot. This leaves no room for tubing.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Need one of those cobra head boots from a Volvo or an old BMW 3 series


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

I wonder if it would be possible to adapt the B5 1.8t turbo inlet hose to that application. Same basic flow pattern...


----------



## 89dx (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re:*

OMG i want a turbo CIS


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

my boosted 8v soon big turbo on cise t3/t4 50trim .63 ar nuts:laugh:


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes, my turn :laugh:




















Mods:
‎1.8 16V
Euro CIS-Basic
Schrick 276 Cams
P&P Head
K&N Filter
HD Valve Springs
Euro 50mm Intake Manifold
Dual Outlet Exhaust Manifold
Techtonics Catless Downpipe
Techtonics Cat-Back
ARP Head Studs
4K Trans.
Quaife LSD


----------



## Willdue (Oct 14, 2007)

so much win. Im unsure of the route i wanna go, 8V all motor, or 16V all motor.


----------



## Rabbitissimo (Dec 21, 2009)

So I just couldn't resist sharing....
CIS Lambda completely restored, and works fantastic.









If you would like to know how I pulled it off, click this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4984133-8v-Build-84-Rabbit-Wolfsburg-Drop-top


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

Rabbitissimo said:


> So I just couldn't resist sharing....
> CIS Lambda completely restored, and works fantastic.
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing work. I just read your whole thread on it. :thumbup:


----------

